# Mexico car insurance options



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I got a quote from San Xavier Mexico Insurance through Bob Acosta for an annual policy. The rate was very reasonable. I saw in another thread that a few of you have policies from San Xavier. Have any of you had to make claims? Were adjusters prompt in arriving? Are you satisfied?
I also got comparably priced quotes from ABA Seguros and Genworth Seguros. Does anyone have experience with either of those companies?

Thanks much...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I just renewed with San Xavier and the policy is ABA. Prices have gone up in 5 years but not that much.

It's always a problem finding people with making claims experience. I've been here over 5 years and no accidents. You'll hear good and bad experiences depending on the situation. Just don't get involved with buses or taxies because they know how to play it


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*san xavier insurance....*

i have used them for over 6 years..... i usually do 6 months at a time... i call them a couple of days prior to expiration date and within 20 minutes i have my new policy emailed.

for everyone that wants to be always ready for any claims.... simply look at your insurance provider and call the 800 number in mexico... they will then give you the person in your city/state that will handle your claim... just keep the number so that when you do need to get a hold of the insurance adjuster, you can call them without calling an office that might be closed...


----------



## Mexstan (Nov 20, 2009)

Lewis & Lewis in my opinion is about the cheapest and best. They deal with Qualitas here in Mexico.


----------

